# Stur and Stevia



## Victor Isaacs (Apr 22, 2016)

I tend to avoid fizzy drinks although I am a big fan of diet Coca Cola, not to be confused with diet Pepsi Cola which I dislike.

In a magazine recently sent to me by Diabetes UK they showed an advert for Slur, a sugar free calorie free additive to put in water.

I drink lots of water but get bored with its non taste so I contacted Slur and received as a sample a cranberry and pomegranite bottle. You mix it with tap, bottled water.  I tried it straight away and was impressed with the taste.

As a check 40 minutes later I took a bs test and was up by a miniscule 0.1.  So all good.  So what is Sevia and are there sweetners you could get as I do not like tea or coffee without something.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 22, 2016)

I get Squirty Squash from Aldi. Less than 1 carb for the whole container (48ml).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

I just pop a Sweetex in my coffee, although I have been sugar free in tea for donkey's years  Coffee doesn't taste right to me without a bit of sweetness  Stevia is a plant extract, 150 times sweeter than sugar and doesn't affect your blood sugar levels - a lot of people use it in baking


----------



## Victor Isaacs (Apr 22, 2016)

But you cant get Stevia as a sweetener ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Victor Isaacs said:


> But you cant get Stevia as a sweetener ?


I know that Sainsbury's sell it under the brand name 'Truvia'  Other supermarkets may stock it under a particular brand name


----------



## Annette (Apr 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I know that Sainsbury's sell it under the brand name 'Truvia'  Other supermarkets may stock it under a particular brand name


Yes, truvia is the brand stocked by most supermarkets. Tescos also have an own brand which is much cheaper,  so I'd guess the others do as well.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 23, 2016)

Ive got the Tesco one but I think it uses xylotol. It is equivalent to sugar in sweetness (probably bulked out) but carbs the same as truvia/stevia.


----------



## khskel (Apr 23, 2016)

Tesco do their own Stevia as a powder and as pills for out and about.


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 23, 2016)

I usually just drink the no-added sugar squash that I get in Tesco, and have a sweetex in work so I can drink the coffee from the machine. I've never noticed either having a particularly large impact on my levels.


----------



## deleted profile 999 (Apr 23, 2016)

You can get stevia powder of liquid from most health food shops, and amazon of course (some good prices on amazon, just be sure to check it's pure stevia).  I get some flavoured drops for herbal teas (chocolate and vanilla are my faves).

Stevia itself is the extract of a plant from South America, be warned that pure stevia does have a slightly bitter after taste (I don't mind this, but some people do) .


----------

